# "I want to talk to you" and other structures



## 알렉스

Knowing the root of a verb and the person you are talking to (let's say, very informal), how would you construct a sentence such as "I want to talk to you" (as if by telephone)?  I know that the root for this would be 통화하다 and in order to say that I _want_ to talk to you, I would use 통화하고싶다.  Now, in order to say this very informally, would I say 나 너 통화하고싶어?  I am confused about this because I have heard that to say "I miss you", you would only say 보고싶다 without conjugating it.  Also, I have seen other structures where it seems that the direct object comes before the subject, such as "the ball is on the boy" = 남자아이 외의 공.  This is why I'm confused about the order of 나 and 너.

Thank you.


----------



## ramen

For "I want to talk to you" I would say 너를 말하고 싶어 (or perhaps even 너한태 말하고 싶어, but it would probably be better for a native speaker to comment on the acceptability of that). If you want to use the verb 통화하다, I think you would have to say 너랑 통화하고 싶어. I suppose you _could_ say 나는 (or 난) 너랑 통화하고 싶어, but I personally wouldn't worry about the 나는/난 because _I _would probably be considered a little redundant in that context. But, again, it would be good for a native speaker to confirm or otherwise.

You can say 보고싶다 without further conjugating it for formality, politeness, tense and all the rest of it - but probably only to someone _really_ close to you.

I can't think of any situations where direct objects would precede subjects in the same clause - Korean is a topical SOV language. For "The ball is on the boy" I would say 공은 남자위에 있다. Note there is no direct object in that sentence, just topic and a postpositional phrase.

Not sure if I've answered your question though?


----------



## kimchi39

In case of direct communication with friend or other, we normally omit "I"and I would say "너랑 얘기하고 싶어.", and if you mean by telephone, I would say "너랑 전화하고 싶어.". For me, 통화하다 is more likely formal or for written usage. However, we don't start talking with those sentences. we start with "있잖아" "저기" and so on.  

너를 말하고 싶어. doesn't make sense well. But if I translate it, it would be "I want to talk about you to others" and 너한테 말하고 싶어 makes me feel like.. "I have something to tell and I want to tell you that." 

~한테 is similar as "toward" and it would be one way. to do sth with other, ~랑 is the best fit I think.

If you have any question, please let me know. I'm just afraid my English is not so good to explain


----------



## 알렉스

Thank you for the replies.  The other question I have is the use of 는 versus 를.  I have seen things like 나는 ... and 너를 ... What is the difference between these and how do they affect the sentence?

Thanks again : )


----------



## kbo1

"는" is a subject marker whereas "를" is an object marker.

for example, "나는 우유를 마신다" (I am drinking milk)

you don't say "나를 우유는 마신다"((bad wording)) (Milk is drinking me)


----------

